# New Zodiac dates for everyone



## Vigilante (Jan 14, 2011)

New Zodiac Signs 2011 are here and Ophiuchus the 13th Zodiac Sign is messing Celebs Who are Leos!

The OLD Zodiac Sign Dates for Leo run from July 23 until August 23. According to the New Zodiac Signs 2011, the dates for Leo are from August 10 to September 16. 

Zodiac Sign has changed. Its no longer the same. Professor Parke Kunkle of the Minnesota Planetarium Society says the Zodiac has a date problem. If you imagine the Earth as a spinning top, the axis changes as it wobbles.
Did your sign change? 

Capricorn: Jan. 20 – Feb. 16
Aquarius: Feb. 16 – March 11
Pisces: March 11- April 18
Aries: April 18- May 13
Taurus: May 13- June 21
Gemini: June 21- July 20
Cancer: July 20- Aug. 10
Leo: Aug. 10- Sept. 16
Virgo: Sept. 16- Oct. 30
Libra: Oct. 30- Nov. 23
Scorpio: Nov. 23- Nov. 29
Ophiuchus: Nov. 29- Dec. 17
Sagittarius: Dec. 17- Jan. 20
[/p]
Well looks like 2011 came with a new zodiac(Ophiuchus) and dates(chances are your zodiac changed)




Source


----------



## monkat (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh, SHIT!

I'm now an Aries...

By ONE day!

(was Taurus)


----------



## prowler (Jan 14, 2011)

So, like, I'm not a Gemini anymore?

Fuck that, I kinda liked Gemini, it's a cool name.
Even though I don't give one for Zodiac signs and all that.


----------



## IBNobody (Jan 14, 2011)

I've been telling astro-nuts this for years. It really annoys the hell out of them.


----------



## Raika (Jan 14, 2011)

Woah, that was fucking close. My birthday is on 11 August so I'm still Leo... Holy crap, I wouldn't know what to do if I became Cancer. LEO FTW


----------



## raulpica (Jan 14, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Oh, SHIT!
> 
> I'm now an Aries...
> 
> ...


Same here


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 14, 2011)

wtf i am a leo now lol


----------



## Zeroneo (Jan 14, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Oh, SHIT!
> 
> I'm now an Aries...
> 
> ...


Same here, except it is for 3 days. I liked Taurus...


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 14, 2011)

Well me because sept 20 I am still virgo.I hate it some how


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 14, 2011)

Im now a Leo instead of a Virgo?

Wtf..


----------



## monkat (Jan 14, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



W-We share glasses AND a birthday!?

BRUVVER!!


----------



## raulpica (Jan 14, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*brofists monkat*


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 14, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Oh, SHIT!
> 
> I'm now an Aries...
> 
> ...


I'm now an Aries by six days


----------



## Depravo (Jan 14, 2011)

So what does this mean for us all? Nothing, that's what. Astrology is a load of old bollocks.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 14, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you found you long lost twin brother


----------



## Goli (Jan 14, 2011)

Still Aquarius since I was born on the day the Aquarius period begins (the 16th), according to that thingy.
Yay.


----------



## IBNobody (Jan 14, 2011)

Here's my favorite quote on the the mass population finally figuring out about Ophiuchus and the Zodiac shift:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The sidereal zodiac is the zodiac that's changing. If indeed you follow the sidereal zodiac, your sign may change. But CNN makes the point that if you follow your zodiac sign and you're a westerner, you likely used the tropical zodiac. For you it's status quo.
> 
> *In other words, you blame your glibness on being a Gemini and not on, say, being a jerk? Continue to blame your glibness on being a Gemini. Your sign is still your sign!*



"I'm a jerk because I'm a Gemini." "I love water because I'm a Cancer." Astro-nuts are a bunch of new-age idiots.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 14, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> So what does this mean for us all? Nothing, that's what. Astrology is a load of old bollocks.



I'm with you there.

As much as I love astronomy, I don't care for zodiacs so much.

I have yet to shoot fireballs and my ruling planet is supposed to be the sun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I can't even turn into a lion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's fine... I prefer being a lion that can't transform.
I'm still quite wild and untamed


----------



## monkat (Jan 14, 2011)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> I'm more of... a cub


Daaawwwwwwwwwwww






Edit: Curse you :'s!


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 14, 2011)

Btw... is this something that someone noticed only now and has gone viral or is it something that only started this year?


----------



## Waflix (Jan 14, 2011)

I think I was and am a Taurus!


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 14, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Btw... is this something that someone noticed only now and has gone viral or is it something that only started this year?


What part of 2011 in my post did you not understand,its only started this year


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 14, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Btw... is this something that someone noticed only now and has gone viral or is it something that only started this year?



Something that blew up all over the internet this year.


----------



## blueshockz (Jan 14, 2011)

Ok calm down guys..this is half true and half false..True that Ophiuchus is one of a constellation BUT not like other zodiac sign the sun only rotate in that constellation for 19 days..The true zodiac signs have 30 rotation of the sun...so its up to you if you want to change and believe the new zodiac sign....

This is according to news...=))

but for me ill stick to the old zodiac sign made by our great great ancestors and may be influence on what we call now "acient alien theory" that states the stars just guide us and but God is our Almighty Coach/Father...=))


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 14, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




phoenixgoddess27 awnsered the question. I did see that the zodiacs changed as of now but the question was wether it came out of the blue... kinda like the 2012 thing.. everyone knew about it but didnt talk about it untill 2008 orso


----------



## KinGamer7 (Jan 14, 2011)

So...I'm an Ophiuchus, now? a 'serpent-bearer'?

Not bad, considering the mythology involves immortality, snakes and herbs. (Or at least one interpretation)


----------



## pitman (Jan 14, 2011)

*Check under Pants*

Yep, still a man.


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 14, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> Woah, that was fucking close. My birthday is on 11 August so I'm still Leo... Holy crap, I wouldn't know what to do if I became Cancer. LEO FTW


My Birthdate is August 12!
SOIM STILL A LEO!
LEO FTW!!


----------



## Depravo (Jan 14, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Btw... is this something that someone noticed only now and has gone viral or is it something that only started this year?


Apparently it's always been the 13th zodiac symbol but people suddenly seem to be making a big deal of it. It's probably a just a marketing strategy by astrologers to get people interested in astrology again.


----------



## Digeman (Jan 14, 2011)

No wait i saw wrong, apparently a libra now, go figure xD


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 14, 2011)

KinGamer7 said:
			
		

> So...I'm an Ophiuchus, now? a 'serpent-bearer'?
> 
> Not bad, considering the mythology involves immortality, snakes and herbs. (Or at least one interpretation)


Wow you realy look happy


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 14, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Apparently it's always been the 13th zodiac symbol but people suddenly seem to be making a big deal of it. It's probably a just a marketing strategy by astrologers to get people interested in astrology again.



That or part of the 2012 craze.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 14, 2011)

I heard this is only for new born babies that were born after 2009.


----------



## KinGamer7 (Jan 14, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> KinGamer7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Sure am! Just _look_ at that beauty!


----------



## Depravo (Jan 14, 2011)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> That or part of the 2012 craze.


Yeah, those crazy Mayans. What I don't like is that I've gone from a caring, sharing, loving and trustworthy type to a unstable, fickle, selfish and unreliable type overnight. If I believed in that kind of thing. Which I don't.


----------



## SparkFenix (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm still leo


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 14, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Yeah, those crazy Mayans. What I don't like is that I've gone from a caring, sharing, loving and trustworthy type to a unstable, fickle, selfish and unreliable type overnight. If I believed in that kind of thing. Which I don't.



You have one more year to be the unstable, fickle, selfish and unreliable type.
I don't believe in it either, but it won't make the world believe otherwise.
We should... put p1ng into office! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Then they'll be forced to believe >_>

On-topic though, I think a lot of people will end up choosing to stay what they were before.


----------



## Paarish (Jan 14, 2011)

so I'm aquarius now?


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 14, 2011)

I was a fucking epic Leo, now I'm a dumb Cancer?


----------



## dragon574444 (Jan 14, 2011)

Still a Leo, I'm happy.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 14, 2011)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> I was a fucking epic Leo, now I'm a dumb Cancer?




We still weren't able to throw fireballs!


----------



## SparkFenix (Jan 14, 2011)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Speak for yourself, I just roasted my lunch


----------



## Issac (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm the Ophiuchus now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What I'm wondering is, is this the "official" new thingy?
I mean, as of now I can know that my girlfriend is an aries by her birthday... will I know be able to meet new people and correctly state that "oh you're an Ophiuchus!" ?
Also, newspapers, will they have a thirteenth column now for horoscopes?


----------



## Alex658 (Jan 14, 2011)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> I was a fucking epic Leo, now I'm a dumb Cancer?



Since you two share BDs..
Does this mean Costello's no longer a Lion? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LIES!

I was a sexy Scorpio.. now I'm a shitty virgo? The fuck? >>


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 14, 2011)

SparkFenix said:
			
		

> Speak for yourself, I just roasted my lunch



Burning food you cooked doesn't count


----------



## Empoleom (Jan 14, 2011)

oh noes, they need to rewrite saint seiya series
I'm still pisces


----------



## Stephapanda (Jan 14, 2011)

Mine is still the same (Leo). I still don't believe in this sort of thing...


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Jan 14, 2011)

I was born an Aquarius, and I'll die as one.  Simple as that.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm now an Aries... I want my Taurus back!!


----------



## boof222 (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm now that new random one... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Saggitarius was so much cooler.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 14, 2011)

Who cares about the zodiac signs anyway.


----------



## toguro_max (Jan 14, 2011)

What? Now I'm piesces? Bullsh1t!


----------



## Depravo (Jan 14, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Who cares about the zodiac signs anyway.


Astrologers.

EDIT: And their credulous victims.


----------



## CookiesMilk (Jan 14, 2011)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuck..... I want back my Gemini... Taurus sounds awful to me...


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 14, 2011)

im not changing my sign.
i still dont see a logical reason why it would change NOW, why it would happen to people born after 2009 (or 2011). i mean, i don't believe in signs or anything but I will consider myself a leo no matter what.


----------



## em2241992 (Jan 14, 2011)

As interesting as this is from a historical point of view, I have been a Pisces since the day I was born, I won't accept then random change saying I am an Aquarius. So, screw Astrology. I knew it wasn't real, but it was kinda cool how the Pisces description matched my personality and it changed, so that is no fun.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 14, 2011)

em2241992 said:
			
		

> it was kinda cool how the Pisces description matched my personality


The power of suggestion.


----------



## em2241992 (Jan 14, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> em2241992 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly, I agree with that...
But, I know I match Pisces and not Aquarius' general description. The daily/monthly horoscopes area bull, but the basic traits matched me, but now I won't follow it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 14, 2011)

Agree with you, Depravo.

Astronomy: Amazing things to see in space.

Astrology: A load of nonsensical worthless crap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bet all of those horoscopes and everything will stay the same; it's all snake oil.

EDIT: lol, included a quote from another topic.


----------



## craplame (Jan 14, 2011)

Allllllllllllllright. Not like it changes much. Ophiuchus has always been there but people just weren't informed. It's in the sky! It's similar to the Chinese horoscope. Just like the Cat was the 13th sign. I'm a Virgo but now, I'm a Leo? Bull shit.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 14, 2011)

IBNobody said:
			
		

> Here's my favorite quote on the the mass population finally figuring out about Ophiuchus and the Zodiac shift:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And me been an Aquarius and thinking it's a bunch of bullshit proves them right because Aquarius's are sceptics....

Grrr.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 14, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I bet all of those horoscopes and everything will stay the same; it's all snake oil.


Snake_bearer_ oil?


----------



## VashTS (Jan 14, 2011)

im a taurus now. at least im a taurus who drives a taurus.  

i liked gemini.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 14, 2011)

VashTS said:
			
		

> at least im a taurus who drives a taurus.


My uncle was a cancer...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 14, 2011)

peeps actually follow this shit? everyone is different who gives a fuck who is what and what is who and for peeps who actually read their horoscope ZOMG -end


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 14, 2011)

But why would this change your sign? Wouldn't this affect readings and stuff and what sign new babies are but not what sign you where born under?

EDIT: And is this why when someone did a "proper" horoscope for me (an ex) it said I was on the cusp between Capricorn and Aquarius when according to the papers I'm a good week into Aquarius?


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 14, 2011)

To those who cry "astrology is bs blabla" in a way it is. Those daily horoscopes in the newspaper are a bunch of crap. Those phonethings are bullshit aswell

But! Ive had my horoscope done, for free otherwise I wouldnt have done it, and its pretty much spot on about alot of things. And its not power of suggestion since the first time i read it i didnt all add up but now after another 5 years it adds up more and more

I consider myself a Leo/Virgo now... i have traits from both xD


----------



## Theraima (Jan 14, 2011)

Damn, I was a Scorpion, now I'm a Virgo? lame.. I liked scorpion. Also, why is Scorpion only for like a week?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 14, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh...what?


----------



## Depravo (Jan 14, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ophiuchus is the serpent bearer. Don't tell me that went over your head?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 14, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no need to follow star signs. Serpens though, that does make sense.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 14, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> But! Ive had my horoscope done, for free otherwise I wouldnt have done it, and its pretty much spot on about alot of things. And its not power of suggestion since the first time i read it i didnt all add up but now after another 5 years it adds up more and more



They seem it don't they. There's even fancy looking programmes that do it all for them and write up the "report". I think you might want to read up on something called "cold reading".

But I'll admit the time of year you are born probably could make big differences to your basic character. Especially the more extreme to the North or South you get. Seasons and the amount of daylight you get and societies different activities at certain times of year etc.


----------



## Zetta_x (Jan 14, 2011)

Damnit, I'm a cancer now


----------



## Ikki (Jan 14, 2011)

I used to be a virgin, but now I'm a lion.



Spoiler


----------



## mad567 (Jan 14, 2011)

I used to be a Sagittarius
And now I'm apoisonous scorpio


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jan 14, 2011)

Capricorn sounded much better than Sagittarius 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is gonna piss a lot of people off


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 14, 2011)

Well I was a 'Scorpio' but now I'm not even an 'animated character' any more .....

....... I'm a set of *bloody scales*


----------



## shito (Jan 14, 2011)

is that official?


Spoiler



i was libra, now i'm virgo now lol


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 14, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> I'm now an Aries... I want my Taurus back!!



You can have mine.

*glances at hsi gemini-themed tattoo*


Fuck this shit.


----------



## KireiJuice (Jan 14, 2011)

I WAS A SCORPIO BEFORE NOW IM A LIBBBBBBBBBRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA?!?!?!?!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 14, 2011)

shito said:
			
		

> is that official?Actually according to Yahoo Answers this 13th sign isn't 'new' its been there all along
> QUOTEWell "added" wouldn't be the best way to describe it, because technically Ophiuchus has been there all along.
> 
> I've read that astrologers just don't use it because
> ...


----------



## Goli (Jan 14, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Agree with you, Depravo.
> 
> Astronomy: Amazing things to see in space.
> 
> ...


Says the guy who pretends Doctor Who is real. 
I couldn't resist


----------



## jusmii (Jan 14, 2011)

I've got a sign for the jackasses who decided to add a sign to the zodiac, and it comes straight from Jeff Foxworthy... "Here's your sign"...


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 14, 2011)

damn, looks like me and my bro just got thrown down a notch.

From Cancer to Gemini for me.

For my bro, from gemini to taurus :\


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Great, from Leo to Cancer


----------



## KireiJuice (Jan 14, 2011)

This is a dumb question but can anyone tell me which zodiac date is for me?

Virgo: Sept. 16- Oct. 30
Libra: Oct. 30- Nov. 23

I'm OCT 30 so im reeeallly confused right now


----------



## Depravo (Jan 14, 2011)

KireiJuice said:
			
		

> This is a dumb question but can anyone tell me which zodiac date is for me?
> 
> Virgo: Sept. 16- Oct. 30
> Libra: Oct. 30- Nov. 23
> ...


Virgo if you were born before noon, Libra if you were born after.

In truth though you may as well be Elephantus the Elephant or Zippy the Chair for all the difference it will make. It's not real.


----------



## Paarish (Jan 14, 2011)

KireiJuice said:
			
		

> This is a dumb question but can anyone tell me which zodiac date is for me?
> 
> Virgo: Sept. 16- Oct. 30
> Libra: Oct. 30- Nov. 23
> ...



You're both


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 14, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> KireiJuice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Virbra ??? LibGo ??


----------



## RNorthex (Jan 14, 2011)

Dunno if this had been posted yet:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> So apparently the zodiac change only applies to people born after 2009 september


http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2011/01/13/no-yo...-hasnt-changed/

i'm stil a leo!!!!!!!!!!!!44444

RAWR


----------



## KireiJuice (Jan 14, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> KireiJuice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ack!  I can't even remember what time I was born and my parents can't remember it either. 

And I don't think I'll ever find my birth certificate


----------



## Coto (Jan 14, 2011)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems like a Pokémon name lol

-

FUCK NO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was a truly Virgo, now a shitty Leo??

No, I´m still Virgo all the way.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 14, 2011)

By Claudine Zap

Fans of the Zodiac have been bombarded with the unsettling news that their astrological sign may not be what they thought.

The horror of switching from Gemini to Taurus had people rushing to the Web for answers, sending searches for "zodiac signs" into the stratosphere.

So has your sign changed? Probably not. But it all depends on what kind of astrology you follow. Let us explain.

It may come as a surprise that there are different branches of astrology. A main Eastern form, for example, called Sidereal astrology, looks to the background stars, those famous constellations, as its guide.

Western astrology -- which uses the zodiac -- has its signs fixed to the seasons. Most Westerners, and all those horoscope pages we eagerly check, go by the zodiac. These signs follow what early astrologers called star signs, whose reference points are the tropics that form a ring around the earth. The zodiac is based on our relationship to the sun, not the stars.

The back story: About 2,000 years ago, the astrological signs and the astronomical ones were the same. But not anymore. The locations of the signs are based on the sun's location on the first day of spring. That location in the sky has slowly drifted westward because of something called "precession" -- the earth continually wobbles (a scientific term for a slight motion) every 26,000 years. Since the constellations were first identified, they have shifted some 30 degrees. Translation: The signs have slipped about a month westward, relative to the stars.

What this means to you: If you follow astrology that is linked to the constellations, your sign would go from say, a Gemini to a Taurus. You could even have a 13th sign, Ophiuchus, which you may have read about.

"It's a huge point of confusion for the public," says Bing Quock, assistant director of Morrison Planetarium at the California Academy of Sciences. For those who follow  Western astrology, "astrologers are not talking about the constellations at all. When an astrologer says the sun is in a certain sign, they're talking about the sign, the location relative to the equinox. They're not talking about the location of the constellations. "

In short, if you follow the Sidereal astrology, the Eastern branch, your sign may have shifted. (And most likely, no surprise to you at all: This news is hundreds of years old).

But for the rest of us, our horoscope, and our signs, are still the same.[/p]


Source


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 14, 2011)

why did you post this here AND make a new topic?!


----------



## Goli (Jan 14, 2011)

Did you really have to do a new thread for this?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Did you really have to do a new thread for this?


Yes, yes he did


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 14, 2011)

Ok whatever.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 14, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> why did you post this here AND make a new topic?!



Because I felt like it? If this upsets you, I really wonder how you get through the stress of brushing your teeth in the morning.


----------



## Thoob (Jan 14, 2011)

FFFUUUUUUUU-

I'm a Leo now?!

Oh, yeah, that's right... astrology is complete bullshit.


----------



## Rayder (Jan 14, 2011)

Old method, new method, who cares....according to that, I'm still a Pisces.  Not like it really means anything.


----------



## nando (Jan 14, 2011)

i'm not a gemini anymore? does that mean i need to change all my personality traits? i don't want to be a cheap american car


club bouncers are gonna have a field day when checking for fake IDs by asking for the horoscope.


----------



## em2241992 (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes, I was a Pisces, now I'm nothing.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 14, 2011)

ohhhh so THIS is why all that astrology shit never panned out, now I'm sure it's all evened out and your newspaper will predict whether or not your herpes will flair up during your date on saturday.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 14, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> club bouncers are gonna have a field day when checking for fake IDs by asking for the horoscope.



They do that? I'd have been screwed, I honestly didn't know what mine was until I was 23.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 14, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Says the guy who pretends Doctor Who is real.
> I couldn't resist








I'm not an idiot.


----------



## Forstride (Jan 14, 2011)

wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut...

I'm a Gemini now.  I used to be a Cancer.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 14, 2011)

That's why I never believed in this crap. Ever since birth, I was a Gemini, now I'm a Taurus...intriguing...


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jan 14, 2011)

I coudve posted this first but meh.

Im now an ARIES. WOOHOO. I wonder what I will have a new life with an ARIES body. Too tired to be a Taurus.

Hmmm...New life in Canada? New life as an ARIES. YES!! New everything.

Too bad for those people who got a tattoo based on their zodiac sign


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 14, 2011)

WOOHOO  I'm not a virgo anymore


----------



## shadowkillerdrag (Jan 14, 2011)

lawl doesnt mean much for me march 12 -.- still pisces


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Jan 14, 2011)

What? Hey, what's wrong with Scorpio? Only 6 days? That's crap! I was, am, and always be a Scorpio. No Libra dammit! What was wrong with the old Zodiac anyway? The one who invented this one is crazy.


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 14, 2011)

I went from a ram to some sort of ugly looking fish? what a downgrade!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




at least the year I was born was the year of the dragon.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 14, 2011)

Youtube videos made me go -_- this so-called 13th sign is considered "unlucky" and is related to 2012 myth, god these stupid mayans and their weird calculations, I feel like shooting their arses off. Also when the movie came out I was like "are they serious?". I'll lol at all of these people who believe 2012 crap, when the date reads 1st January 2013.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 14, 2011)

Lame. I liked being a scorpio.

But then again, doesn't this only apply to those who are _born_ this year?


----------



## ChaosBoi (Jan 14, 2011)

Hm, so I'm a Gemini now. Cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 14, 2011)

This says I'm a Libra, but I was born a Scorpio.

I think I'm always gonna be a Scorpio.




Edit: Is this why horoscopes were always shit? Because they were off?


----------



## Mesiskope (Jan 14, 2011)

Professor Parke Kunkle can eat my ass i'm keeping Aquarius.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jan 14, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Edit: Is this why horoscopes were always shit? Because they were off?




yup. you can say that again. our horoscope here are shit. I felt I was an aries since the prediction here are always correct for my status. but there are times that the taurus ones are also correct specially in times i needed to read the taurus part. most of all, they're off


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 14, 2011)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do know that they really don't predict anything, right?


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm a Sagittarius now. Can't say I care that much though.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 14, 2011)

People here still haven't figured it out. *YOUR SIGN HASN'T CHANGED.*


----------



## pilladoll (Jan 14, 2011)

Now I'm Aries XD 

oh my god, poor Walter Mercado and his pupils, they will have more work now


----------



## Legaia (Jan 14, 2011)

this suks man i was libra and now i'm virgo and i'm a realy good fan of libra cause is the best sign in zodiac knights now i'm in bad mood maybe is some kind of side effect of virgo shiit


----------



## Sheimi (Jan 14, 2011)

I was Aries either way....go figure lol


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm a Gemini now? WTF?! I fit the profile of a Cancer a 100 times more than that of a Gemini.... Frak this, I'm going back to the old Zodiac! First we lose Pluto as a planet and now we gain a Zodiac sign?! Who the frak is making these rules? Thanks a lot assholes, for making me feel old!


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 14, 2011)

Ew I'm a virgo.

Now I'll go back to not caring, thank you very much.


----------



## Klx5 (Jan 14, 2011)

i am fucking cancer now.......... i was so proud of being leo....... fuck that


----------



## Depravo (Jan 14, 2011)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> First we lose Pluto as a planet and now we gain a Zodiac sign?!


Astronomy ? Astrology.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Jan 14, 2011)

I have to say, I much prefer being a Leo over a Virgo. I approve of these changes.


----------



## Son of Science (Jan 14, 2011)

Just shows how stupid astrology is.  

Wow, looking at my new sign, it shows some traits that I have.  Looking at my old one, I see some more.  In fact, I can relate to any sign on the zodiac.  Huh...


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 14, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> LightyKD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wasn't saying Astronomy and Astrology were the same, just stating some changes that for most of us who were born before the 2000's used to be concrete facts. It's like someone changing a childhood cartoon character and raping that character of everything you were fond of when you were little. I guess a sign of changing times. lol


----------



## Son of Science (Jan 14, 2011)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do understand that they re-added the sign, right?  We've known about this for a long time, but the corporate astrologists knew how stupid we are, and that we would believe 13 is unlucky or something.


----------



## Fat D (Jan 14, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Im now a Leo instead of a Virgo?
> 
> Wtf..


Seems like you...

...lost your virginity
where are my damn sunglasses?


----------



## Heran Bago (Jan 14, 2011)

No, no. You retain the sign from when you were born. This is if you have a kid born in 2011.

The signs changing is kind of old news too, but this is updated for 2011 I guess.


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 14, 2011)

Son of Science said:
			
		

> LightyKD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After doing some research, I realize that now and the fact that there are technically two sets of zodiac signs based upon the same symbols. If you use the tropical zodiac (the one most commonly used) your sign has not changed. In the end it's all stupid but it makes for great fun and pointless conversation. It's Friday, the one day where people should be far from serious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 While we're on the subject, check this out.

http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2011/01/13/no-yo...-hasnt-changed/


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm a Leo.

Leo's > All.


----------



## SPH73 (Jan 14, 2011)

Astrology is for the weak and the stupid.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 14, 2011)

Religion for atheists.


----------



## .Darky (Jan 15, 2011)

Well, fuck, I'm Taurus now.


----------



## DeadlyAnGeL91792 (Jan 15, 2011)

Still a virgo


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 15, 2011)

Our two Zodiac "news" threads are now merged. There was simply no need for two of them.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 15, 2011)

DeadlyAnGeL91792 said:
			
		

> Still a virgo


Fun fact - Most Virgos (in the western world) are the result Christmas boozings.


----------



## 2002120141 (Jan 15, 2011)

You think you guys you got it bad? I was a raging bull midboss that Kratos dismantled that got turned to some chump endboss named Aries that also got demolished and brutally killed by that same God of War Kratos! F U Kratos! Even when I got my Zodiac changed, you still murderlized me all the same!


----------



## Zerousen (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm a Capricorn by 8 days, lol.


----------



## iFish (Jan 15, 2011)

If I am a Pisces, that means me choosing the name iFish was fate!

Since Pisces is a fish.


----------



## denieru7 (Jan 15, 2011)

Just goes to prove that, as Sheldon aptly puts it, astrology is a "mass cultural delusion that the sun's apparent position relevant to arbitrarily defined constellations at the time of your birth somehow affects your personality."


----------



## Sheimi (Jan 15, 2011)

was the Zodiac Symbol changed for births past 2009?


----------



## Narayan (Jan 15, 2011)

shit, now i'm cancer. i used to be a leo, and i was loving it.


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 15, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> If I am a Pisces, that means me choosing the name iFish was fate!
> 
> Since Pisces is a fish.


I'm still a Pisces as well.


As long as I keep my manhood... I probably couldn't care less.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 15, 2011)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> I'm a Leo.
> 
> Leos = All.


I fixed your gramatical error and your "math" error.

Also, being born at a certain time of the year means nothing. It's like saying horoscopes have any significance on your life.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 15, 2011)

Well, according to this, I get to be the new one that I can't say.

I prefer Saggitarius. I can say it, and....yeah. I'll just stick with that until I start getting hassled by dumb people.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 15, 2011)

Our signs haven't changed. So I am still sagitarius.

They said zodiac signs are tied to you at birth anyway and also, this doesn't affect anyone born before september 2009.

Also, Astrology is like religion, bull.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm a Capricorn now 0_o


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 15, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Our signs haven't changed. So I am still sagitarius.
> 
> They said zodiac signs are tied to you at birth anyway and also, this doesn't affect anyone born before september 2009.
> 
> Also, Astrology is like religion, bull.


Then I'm still a Leo!


----------



## Shiro09 (Jan 15, 2011)

Im Aquarius now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like Pisces


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 15, 2011)

6Toushiro9 said:
			
		

> Im Aquarius now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was an Aquarius and now I'm a Capricorn by 2 Days.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 15, 2011)

Do some of you even read?
It only applies to those born after September 2009.

thanks PG. LMAO


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 15, 2011)

EDIT: Haha, no problem


----------



## Frogman (Jan 15, 2011)

Its not completly true theres a long story about it google it

i dont wanna be an Aries, i act like a taurus anyway


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 15, 2011)

If the 2009 thing is true then I'm still a Libra otherwise a Virgo =(


----------



## Narayan (Jan 15, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Do some of you even read?
> It only applies to those born after September 2009.
> 
> thanks PG. LMAO



where did you get that? i didn't find that sentence even in the source.


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 15, 2011)

There's no reason to panicked. This is old news that has been known for years and keeps appearing and dying down every few years. Nothings changed, after a while people will forget about it and get back to not caring...


----------



## Evo.lve (Jan 15, 2011)

Gabbynaruto said:
			
		

> What? Hey, what's wrong with Scorpio? Only 6 days? That's crap! I was, am, and always be a Scorpio. No Libra dammit! What was wrong with the old Zodiac anyway? The one who invented this one is crazy.



The people who invented this one were the ancient Babylonians.

The 13th sign, Ophiucus, has always been there, just like the Cat has actually always been there in the Chinese Zodiac.

It just got ditched because some cunt liked the number 12 better than the number 13.

It seems that I relate equally to both Pisces and Aries. Shame. I've always considered myself to be Aries.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 15, 2011)

Lyrics come to mind:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Haven't you heard that I'm the new Cancer? I've never looked better and you can't stand it.


----------



## antwill (Jan 15, 2011)

Why do people even care, astrology isn't even real science and it's a load of bullshit anyway.


----------



## pocchama1996 (Jan 15, 2011)

Was an Aries now i'm a Pisces. April 9.

DANGIT Animal Crossing is ruined now.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## MeritsAlone (Jan 15, 2011)

Im not capricorn anymore


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 15, 2011)

MeritsAlone said:
			
		

> Im not capricorn anymore


I think it only applies to everyone who is born after 2009 or something


----------



## Maplemage (Jan 16, 2011)

Im Leo, I used to be Virgo.


----------



## Fel (Jan 17, 2011)

Actually guys, this whole thing is not true. If you read articles, you would know the guy himself never said it's the 13th zodiac sign or ought to be. Plus even the old civilizations knew about the constellation, and chose not to include it.

Source. This is one among many other articles who say it's not true, even CNN debunks the theory. Plus I read somewhere that a real zodiac constellation has to pass through something and this one doesn't do it, so it's another reason why it's not counted.


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 17, 2011)

Ah even if it's true, I'm still a a lazy lion.


----------



## injected11 (Jan 17, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Well, according to this, I get to be the new one that I can't say.
> 
> I prefer Saggitarius. I can say it, and....yeah. I'll just stick with that until I start getting hassled by dumb people.
> Ophiuchus = Oh-fee-you-kus
> QUOTE(Fel @ Jan 17 2011, 09:10 AM) Source. This is one among many other articles who say it's not true, even CNN debunks the theory. Plus I read somewhere that a real zodiac constellation has to pass through something and this one doesn't do it, so it's another reason why it's not counted.


The Sun has to pass in front of the constellation. The link you provided (as well as my Astronomy prof several years ago) said that the Sun DOES pass in front of Ophiuchus.

Doesn't really matter though. Astrology is a fake science. Anyone who believes the random nonsense spewed forth in horoscopes deserves to be laughed at.


----------



## croagunk.master (Jan 24, 2011)

Shit I'm taurus now....Hate this...


----------



## Elvarg (Jan 29, 2011)

Zeroneo said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same but buy 6 days


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 29, 2011)

Im still a Leo. Now I can go back to not caring about the zodiac


----------

